# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Essilor Kappa CTD M15 manual needed

## edix911

Hello everyone!

I had recently purchased Essilor Kappa C.T.D M15 and can't connect properly tracer to edger. I've been told that configuration setup can be accesed via barcodes. But I didn't get neither user manual nor barcodes with used equipment. I have already tried to find manual on internet by all possible means but with no success. I have googled it, used ftp search, torrent search, other alternative search methods. Does anyone have user and (or) service manual? Anyone knows why it's so difficult to find it? Is it copyrighted?

Please help...

my email is edix911@gmail.com

Regards,
Ed

----------


## viscoat

Ed 
Sent you a pdf file a few days ago.  This forum won't take pdf files.  Will resend using the email for optiboard.
Rich

----------


## edix911

Hello,

I can't access and recover my email account on google after phone number change. Would you be so kind, could you please resend it to another account. I will pay for your time. My other email is edvardas911@yahoo.co.uk.

I am very sorry for wasting your time, but I have tried everything to recover first email but without any luck...

Kind regards,
Edvardas

----------


## Eyad

Good day Rich,

Wondering if you have the installation or service manual for Essilor Kappa?

Regards!

----------


## serovsergey79

Dear viscoat, could you please send me the manual for Kappa CTD M15?
serovsergey79@gmail.com

----------


## Kraken

Can somebody send to me, a manual?
This is my mail krakenottica@gmail.com

----------


## serovsergey79

> Can somebody send to me, a manual?
> This is my mail krakenottica@gmail.com


Sent

----------


## Soodii

Hi 
Can somebody send me the manuel and how to install? many thanks
patricklefevre7474@gmail.com

----------


## serovsergey79

> Hi 
> Can somebody send me the manuel and how to install? many thanks
> patricklefevre7474@gmail.com


sent

----------


## lord_ilia

Hi. I’ll be grateful if you could sed the manual to me too. Thanks!
lord_ilia@yahoo.com

----------


## OpticalWorkShop

Send me too please
dvoronka97@gmail.com

----------


## serpunk

Can somebody send to me, a manual?
This is my mail serpunk85@gmail.com

----------


## TrevorMockford

Hi everyone, I just purchased a Essilor Kappa tracer and edger. The tracers Grip sub assembly is cracked and I would like to locate replacements used/new parts. Does anyone have manual and technical scan barcodes? I use to have all the information many years ago. My email is admin@varsityoptical.com Thank you

----------


## opticalcare

Can somebody send to me, a manual?
This is my mail oticapare.rh@gmail.com




> Ed 
> Sent you a pdf file a few days ago.  This forum won't take pdf files.  Will resend using the email for optiboard.
> Rich

----------


## TrevorMockford

> Can somebody send to me, a manual?
> This is my mail oticapare.rh@gmail.com


 Ed and Rich. Appreciate it. Trevor

----------


## camaleao99

Hi! Can someone send to me the manual, please?
this ir my mail: facilitadordosbosques@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## lorebore

Hello, can somebody email me a copy of the essilor kappa manual? Thank you imlaurie1@aol.com

----------


## CPOE

> Ed 
> Sent you a pdf file a few days ago.  This forum won't take pdf files.  Will resend using the email for optiboard.
> Rich



Hi There! Anyway you could send me the user manual as well?! Great appreciated!

I can't find it anywhere, we just bought a used KAPPA M15 Edger and need a manual

My email is cpoe1989@gmail.com

----------


## CPOE

If anyone has a manual for this Kappa Essilor M15 PLEASE PLEASE send it to cpoe1989@gmail.com

I would great appreciate it! Thanks in advance!

----------

